# slowly getting fed up of the GTR



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Its one thing after another at the moment...... the final straw has just come in the form of the stereo system packing up and a NHPC telling me my chassis number is not one with a 5yr extended warranty. 

Time for a change me thinks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that dude


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

stixGTR said:


> Its one thing after another at the moment...... the final straw has just come in the form of the stereo system packing up and a NHPC telling me my chassis number is not one with a 5yr extended warranty.
> 
> Time for a change me thinks


don't say this man, ive just bought one and am so paranoid as it is!


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

euroexports said:


> don't say this man, ive just bought one and am so paranoid as it is!


To be fair, I've had mine for just over 12 months and she has been an absolute beaut to own. Just recently she has started to play up a bit with stupid niggling things that nissan want a small mortgage to sort out. 

So for me, its time for a change.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I can get your sounds back with my head unit replacement solution, even if it means you don't have to sell it without the audio working. PM me if you fancy the idea.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Every car goes through problems mate. My 33 had a flurry of issues but 5 years previous to that nothing.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

TREG said:


> Every car goes through problems mate. My 33 had a flurry of issues but 5 years previous to that nothing.


Agreed..... I wouldn't mind if it were mechanical faults. Its the electronic faults that grip my shit lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

All cars have issues, just get the little niggles sorted and you'll probably find she's as good as gold from then on...... Said on a previous post, all cars have em.... You jump out of this car in to an unknown car that could suffer just as many if not more faults.....

What are you likely to change to dude?


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Thinking of something completely different and going for a 335d BMW and remapping it. 

Shit did I just say I was going to get out of a GTR and into a diesel lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Make sure you get a 5 year old 335d, and bitch and moan when that goes wrong too


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Make sure you get a 5 year old 335d, and bitch and moan when that goes wrong too


LMFAO!!!! 

Seems like a logical move... go from a high performing beast of a motor to a mundane, bland, slow motor that will bore you in to a comma


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Make sure you get a 5 year old 335d, and bitch and moan when that goes wrong too


I was wondering how long it would take you to voice your opinion.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> Seems like a logical move... go from a high performing beast of a motor to a mundane, bland slow motor that will bore you in to a comma



Slow? 
I wouldn't call a 335d slow, unless you're putting it against a GTR. I'm looking for something a bit different now which is why I've decided to look at BMW.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

not fancy a C63 AMG then? plenty of poke, sound epic and has more toys than the 335


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

stixGTR said:


> Slow?
> I wouldn't call a 335d slow, unless you're putting it against a GTR. I'm looking for something a bit different now which is why I've decided to look at BMW.


I had an evolve mapped E91 57 plate and was lovely car. Lots of torque. But getting stuck on my drive over winter (rwd) And the annoying 6 speed auto meant it made way for an e70 x5 40d with the far better 8 speed auto.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> not fancy a C63 AMG then? plenty of poke, sound epic and has more toys than the 335



+1 on this, heard one in Bournemouth the other day, I was getting a Coffee with the GT-R parked outside, and the C63 AMG owner clearly saw a GT-R parked there and so give it some. Nearly made some stains in my pants at the noise! Was god-like.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

stixGTR said:


> Slow?
> I wouldn't call a 335d slow, unless you're putting it against a GTR. I'm looking for something a bit different now which is why I've decided to look at BMW.


Bit ironic!

Looking for something a bit different? It is a bit different from the gtr sure but it is the same as every other car on the road. You are going from one of the rarest to one of the most common cars available.


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Think very carefully about this as ive recently just done what you are thinking of and I regret it very much.

After owning a few cars like a 400hp sti impreza then a E60 M5 , I eventually managed to buy a Kuro black 09 GT-R from Nobles in Edinburgh.

As time went on I got so fed up of the attention it got and absolutely everyone trying to race you or coax you into racing them in there transit vans and saxos/clios etc until it got to the point where I just didn't want to go out in it.

I then bought another E60 M5 and whilst still an awesome car , its never filled the hole that the GT-R has left and as a result the M5 will be getting sold once im back from working offshore and ill be getting another GTR and im not going to let people get in the way of enjoying it again

I honestly deeply regretted getting rid of my GTR and nothing you will buy will even come close.

Just my opinion , but honestly have a really good think about it.

cheers


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Grant speaks sense, The GT-R is so balanced between attention, performance, price etc there's not a car that can really match this balance.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

C63 is a lovely car but it's worth noting that the new ones suffer from overheating gearboxes. Admittedly it's only when really pushing on but the front bumper design has caused some issues. Experienced this first hand btw. Mate also over heated his twice whilst trying to keep pace with me over a 10 min period across the black mountains :chuckle:

Sounds epic though and loves to slide around :bowdown1:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Another option over the c63 is the xfr. Couple of guys on e90post have them and are very positive about. 

I keep looking at the baby Bentley. Must be the only indicator that i turned 40 last week. ***128513;


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mmmmmm xfr.... Great car and awesome noise as well... Old
Man has one and Jesus does it sound goooooooood! Interior is lovely as well.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

stixGTR said:


> Its one thing after another at the moment...... the final straw has just come in the form of the stereo system packing up and a NHPC telling me my chassis number is not one with a 5yr extended warranty.
> 
> Time for a change me thinks


My God lads, glad I bought a proper one then !!:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Buy a push bike mate and you can service it yourself!- Sorry:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

TREG said:


> Buy a push bike mate and you can service it yourself!- Sorry:chuckle::chuckle:


NOB!! lol 
Been there and done that....... 
strangely enough I wasn't slated for going near a bike with a spanner ha ha ha:runaway:


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

I think the whole idea for moving to a 335d is to save a whole heap of money. It's hardly an alternative, nothing of the sort, but it will be cheap as chips in comparison and is a good solid car.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

You can't go from a car like a GTR to a BMW.... You bought a GTR because you like driving and have a passion for speed and cars...... He will just be sooooo disappointed and could never be happy going to the BMW regardless of reason..... Every drive will be full of regret and boredom lol


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Just had a call from nissan in Bournemouth. 

We have seen this problem many times and yours is not under the extended warranty (of course its not) we've priced up the new IT unit all in plus VAT and what can only be described as a truck load of GTR tax

£6795.95

These people are on a serious amount of crack


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Just had a call from nissan in Bournemouth.
> 
> We have seen this problem many times and yours is not under the extended warranty (of course its not) we've priced up the new IT unit all in plus VAT and what can only be described as a truck load of GTR tax
> 
> ...


wow is it made of gold?? :runaway:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

I think so, its also encrusted with diamonds too


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Gonna give them a call a talk about this extended warranty, as looking back through other threads people with the same year car have had units replaced without question. 

Time to put my angry head on


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

GO ON SUNSHINE!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Wtf?! That's ridiculous, especially as you consider units as a whole normally don't break down, usually it's a £0.95 component somewhere inside that needs replacing.
So instead, let's just replace the entire unit and let the customer pay for it, tss tss...

Will be interesting to hear how this plays out....


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> Seems like a logical move... go from a high performing beast of a motor to a mundane, bland, slow motor that will bore you in to a comma


I've been driving a bland, slow motor recently. Here's me now...

,


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Just spoken to nissan uk complaints department who assured me it was a breakdown of communication and I am covered under the extended warranty. 

Hmmmmmm we'll see what their final decision is soon.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Good News


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Just spoken to nissan uk complaints department who assured me it was a breakdown of communication and I am covered under the extended warranty.
> 
> Hmmmmmm we'll see what their final decision is soon.


I really hope they do the right thing for you pal!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

stixGTR said:


> NOB!! lol
> Been there and done that.......
> strangely enough I wasn't slated for going near a bike with a spanner ha ha ha:runaway:




Lol sorry mate:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> I really hope they do the right thing for you pal!!!


Cheers mate. Me too.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i don't own a 35gtr but would love too one day,the only thing that would put me off is the horrendous skyline tax,where do they get some of these figures from it almost sounds like a game to these people,(I'm gonna ask for this much lets see if the idiot pays it)but as posts above you will always get niggly problems with cars,and the 35 is an epic car.

simon


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Agreed simon.
niggles are just that.... clicking front wheels, flat battery etc etc 
but no sound from the audio system that nissan want nearly 7K to fix is a big ****in niggle.


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

Chronos said:


> wow is it made of gold?? :runaway:


no think its panda


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

stixGTR said:


> Agreed simon.
> niggles are just that.... clicking front wheels, flat battery etc etc
> but no sound from the audio system that nissan want nearly 7K to fix is a big ****in niggle.




Wtf are they taking the piss, surely can be sorted for less than that !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

simon tompkins said:


> i don't own a 35gtr but would love too one day,the only thing that would put me off is the horrendous skyline tax
> 
> simon




What's a Skyline?:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

euroexports said:


> Wtf are they taking the piss, surely can be sorted for less than that !


It always can.

That's Nissan HPC prices. la la land most of the time.
Not what it's worth, more what they think they can get away with because you can "afford" to run a GT-R.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

TREG said:


> What's a Skyline?:chuckle::chuckle:


People will be calling you FLYNN soon :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

stixGTR said:


> People will be calling you FLYNN soon :chuckle:


But most of the time FLYNN talks sense.
Direct, yes, but sense. :chuckle:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

CT17 said:


> It always can.
> 
> That's Nissan HPC prices. la la land most of the time.
> Not what it's worth, more what they think they can get away with because you can "afford" to run a GT-R.[/QUOTE thats what I thought, I can afford to run it and I use it every day of the week. However, I cant afford that, hence nissan uk dealing with my concerns. I'm sure Bournemouth nissan think I sailed in on a banana boat


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you think? His ears will be on fire now and I'm sure he'll be along soon with more pointless and abusive comments :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Do you think? His ears will be on fire now and I'm sure he'll be along soon with more pointless and abusive comments :chuckle:


ha ha how true.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

stixGTR said:


> People will be calling you FLYNN soon :chuckle:




I've never heard of the bloke!?:chuckle:


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Just started reading ya thread Dave, can't believe your moving on. Think copper grease sorts the clicking out by the way mate, let me no if you don't sell and we're go for a blitz somewhere.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds cool Ben. You doing much sunday? I believe its Goodwood breakfast club so maybe a blat around the Petworth area could be a giggle. After all I don't need a £7000 stereo for that. 

How are you anyway? Did you sort your clutch issue


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hope your audio unit is covered mate. Btw had an issue with mine, right front speaker crackling, left rear speaker not working... they suspected it was the head unit. 

They replaced the head unit under warranty with the new MFD as it was covered under the 5yr warranty at the time, it didn't solve the problem however. The speaker crackling was due to the common moisture deteriorating the speaker cone (R35Audio is aware of this issue), and the rear speaker continued to not work. It was most likely the amplifier I reckon but i was fed up with it being at Nissan and even though they replaced the MFD i still was paying the labor. Got Sextons to install a bit ten audio processor with amp and now it is working as it should (uses front audio outputs for all channels). Recently my radio reception has deteriorated to being as good as useless, I bypass it by playing the radio through my phone but it's bugging me. 

I hear where you are coming from about these niggles really detracting from the whole experience but I still can't bare to part company with my GTR, the only car I would swap it for would require a big input of funds, something like an MP12-4C. Every now and then I use my brothers E90 M3 and it's nice to have the creature comforts of an ergonomic and quality german car but nothing puts a smile on my face like the GTR when it's just me and a nice open road. 

H


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea I'm good cheers mate, my baby girl was born Tuesday and my missus is in a pritty bad way atm so unfortunately can't go out at the min otherwise I would have been well up for that, haven't been cruising for ages now. If you haven't sold your car in the next few weeks then il defo be up for a blat, yea cars ok at the mo, cleared the AF sensor fault the other day and it hasn't reoccurred yet so fingers crossed it's ok! When you putting the motor up for sale bud?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

My 2009 non nav audio falied and was replaced under warranty after 3 years old, the controversy seems to be the later nav models failing but not covered. Regarding the aftermarket replacement system, you end up with non operational buttons above the climate controls? That would annoy me a little as it would feel worse than what you would do to a 10 year old beater, but annoy less than the Nissan price for a replacement.

My clicking front wheels on low speed turns have been fixed when I fitted new front discs, in the process cleaning up the hub to disc bell. It might come back, but at least I know it isn't a driveshaft, diff etc.

Overall, despite sometimes being fed up with it, I can forgive everything for the performance and the glacial depreciation.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Just this second heard back from nissan.....

"Sorry Sir, on this occasion we are unable to offer a good gesture nor are we able to cover it under the extended warranty........ blah blah blah blah...... "

Standby for a press shit storm heading Nissans way


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

willgts said:


> I've been driving a bland, slow motor recently. Here's me now...
> 
> ,


Lol. Love a grammar gag!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TREG said:


> What's a Skyline?:chuckle::chuckle:


Oh you boys with your Nissan badged Audi/BMW/350Z love child's :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Oh you boys with your Nissan badged Audi/BMW/350Z love child's :chuckle: :chuckle:




Lol.
Thought I had been round here long enough to throw that one in!:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TREG said:


> Lol.
> Thought I had been round here long enough to throw that one in!:chuckle:


Oh you have buddy, oh you have :chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Just this second heard back from nissan.....
> 
> "Sorry Sir, on this occasion we are unable to offer a good gesture nor are we able to cover it under the extended warranty........ blah blah blah blah...... "
> 
> Standby for a press shit storm heading Nissans way


Give John @ Middlehurst a shout :thumbsup:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, not sure what it will achieve as I've been through Nissan UK head office only to be told I have to pay.
really not happy at all


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Take the MFD out, take it to the dealer and tell them you want a new one on an exchange basis, tape a pound coin to the top of it and explain that that is to replace the cheap arse capacity that has probably blown in it!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Ok, not sure what it will achieve as I've been through Nissan UK head office only to be told I have to pay.
> really not happy at all


You may have to pay but much cheaper than £6k ... (at least it is for non-nav cars). Not ideal but better than the alternative if the legal route doesn't work out.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Just spoken to nissan uk complaints department who assured me it was a breakdown of communication and I am covered under the extended warranty.
> 
> Hmmmmmm we'll see what their final decision is soon.


So did they change their minds...........???


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

The Zedhed said:


> So did they change their minds...........??


Nope!! Because I didn't buy the car from a main dealer and purchased it privately they are unable to offer a good will gesture or cover it under warranty.

Just been to the Nissan garage at the bottom of the road (used to be HPC). 
tech support guy was really helpful and gave me the print out of all the failed units Nissan have replaced. Its quite eye opening. 

Just drafting a letter to the CEO


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

stixGTR said:


> Nope!! Because I didn't buy the car from a main dealer and purchased it privately they are unable to offer a good will gesture or cover it under warranty.
> 
> Just been to the Nissan garage at the bottom of the road (used to be HPC).
> tech support guy was really helpful and gave me the print out of all the failed units Nissan have replaced. Its quite eye opening.
> ...


Perhaps it's time the press heard about the crap Nissan are dealing out. 

Take it all the way mate. There is just no fuc£in excuse for a car at any price, let alone the supposedly flagship model to have some cheap piece of unreliable shit fitted that can't last the distance in what is often a second car. 

It's just a joke. Nissan should be shafting whoever supplied the Audio failing equipment instead of shafting the consumer. 

To me Nissan have made the jump in terms of developing a world class performance car but have failed to back it up with any level of basic customer care. 

Stop chasing tenths at the ring and sort the basics first. 

Create the biggest shit storm you can and Nissan deserve all the bad news that come their way. 

Publish that list of failures and let's see them justify there's no reason for a recall or blanket extension of the warranty. 

I wish you well and keep us informed. 

Satan


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Satan said:


> Perhaps it's time the press heard about the crap Nissan are dealing out.
> 
> Take it all the way mate. There is just no fuc£in excuse for a car at any price, let alone the supposedly flagship model to have some cheap piece of unreliable shit fitted that can't last the distance in what is often a second car.
> 
> ...


Get all the press take the car outside the Nissan dealership and pour petrol on it and set fire to it that should do the bad publicity bit for you :flame:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone tried going direct to the audio company and asking them why the units are so shit. 

But seriously if the JDM replacement units are £439! Nissan - Multi Fuction Display unit - Nengun Performance how much more can the UK ones be? Nissan chuck figures of £6000 around I'd love to know how this is justified. 

They probably get the units for £350 to mark it up to £6000 is ridiculous.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Isn't it clarion that make the headunits ? 

I wander if all the headunits fail on the same common part, there must be a way of getting this information on an FOI request to Nissan HQ ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That is amazing, same unit but Japanese spec? I wonder if they can get a European version special order?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

In US Clarion do a replacement service for $795, they send you a working one (refurbished), you fit and then send them your faulty one back.

Maybe UK does something similar?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

At which point is it worth contacting Clarion to find out what the Warranty is like on their stuff? probably 12 months like but gotta be worth the chat?!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

EAndy said:


> In US Clarion do a replacement service for $795, they send you a working one (refurbished), you fit and then send them your faulty one back.
> 
> Maybe UK does something similar?


Now that there is a plan.


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

something to consider if they keeping going on about "NISSAN SERVICE"

EU Block Exemption rules about servicing and maintaining your warranty.

There's a section on the Litchfields website.

I will be mentioning this


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have mailed Clarion to see what they have to say


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

EAndy said:


> In US Clarion do a replacement service for $795, they send you a working one (refurbished), you fit and then send them your faulty one back.
> 
> Maybe UK does something similar?


Great business plan, wish I'd thought of it!!

Make some piece of shit that fails prematurely and then charge a fortune to repair it, probably with another 10 pence piece of shit!!

I'll never buy anything with Clarion on again. Ever.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder if David Yu would be able to pen an article in Evo? I've a friend who's a motoring journalist for Parker's, I could ask him if he'd do something/ask someone to do something?

Worth rallying the troops, I'd have thought?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I wonder if David Yu would be able to pen an article in Evo? I've a friend who's a motoring journalist for Parker's, I could ask him if he'd do something/ask someone to do something?
> 
> Worth rallying the troops, I'd have thought?


yeah to give Nissan a kick up the arse!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> I wonder if David Yu would be able to pen an article in Evo? I've a friend who's a motoring journalist for Parker's, I could ask him if he'd do something/ask someone to do something?
> 
> Worth rallying the troops, I'd have thought?


Worth a try I think. 

When I get back off holiday, I'm going to see if I can find an Electronics repair specialist that can diagnose the failed part and offer a repair solution at a sensible price. 

Need to know if there is one common problem or several and what the symptoms are. 

It would grieve me to send a unit back to Clarion and pay more money to them to fix something that should have been made properly in the bloody first place. 

Satan.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Satan said:


> Worth a try I think.
> 
> When I get back off holiday, I'm going to see if I can find an Electronics repair specialist that can diagnose the failed part and offer a repair solution at a sensible price.
> 
> ...


Ok, I've asked both of them if they'd be interested in a story.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I wonder if David Yu would be able to pen an article in Evo? I've a friend who's a motoring journalist for Parker's, I could ask him if he'd do something/ask someone to do something?
> 
> Worth rallying the troops, I'd have thought?


Johnny, if you can get the ball rolling with that then that would awesome!


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Nearly finished the strongly worded letter to the CEO of Nissan UK. 
I've included plenty of evidence that other people are not happy not just myself. I'll post a pdf here for people to see before I send it, Just in case I should add/remove anything.


The question I keep asking myself is this; 

I bought a car with a Bose stereo/entertainment system in it. Bose have a lifetime guarantee on their products. So where does the Clarion shite stuff come from that has been loaded into my car?

Could be a simple answer to this, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Ben15476 on here recently had the same probs as your having. He paid to get his fixed out of his own pocket and is now taking Nissan to small claims court to try recover his bill from an independent plus expenses

Will be interesting to see if they are prepared to go to court.........my guess is not as it will open a huge gateway for everyone to claim if they lost, bet they pay up before it goes that far.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Hopefully it gets sorted. Nissan seem to have brutal customer service.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> Ben15476 on here recently had the same probs as your having. He paid to get his fixed out of his own pocket and is noissuesking Nissan to small claims court to try recover his bill from an independent plus expenses
> 
> Will be interesting to see if they are prepared to go to court.........my guess is not as it will open a huge gateway for everyone to claim if they lost, bet they pay up before it goes that far.


I definitely won't be doing that!!

I have 7 pages of print outs taken from the nissan central tech help and support computer system.... (nissan intranet) all relate to audio/MFD issues.

All ammunition with which to shoot the CEO with.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I got a response back from Clarion and they said :

Dear Mr Rea,

Yes this is exactly as we operate in the UK. However, the service is only 
available through a main dealer. The cost is less than a new unit, has a one 
year warranty and the cost normally includes fitting and configuring.

Most other Nissan units can be supplied direct to public, just not 370/GTR 
units.

Kind regards,

James
Clarion Service Team Leader

Clarion Service & Parts Centre UK
Pennyfields
Malmesbury Road
Leigh
Wiltshire
SN6 6RA

T: 01285 861861
F: 01285 860635
E: [email protected]
W: www.clarion-service.co.uk
-----Original Message----- 
From: Tony R
Sent: Thursday, August 07, 2014 10:32 AM
To: Clarion Service Team
Subject: Re: [Clarion] Contact Us

Hi James

Thank you for the response, in the US Clarion offer a swap service whereby 
the customer pays a reduced fee for a replacement unit and then sends the 
defunct one back, is this not something that can be done in the UK?

Kind regards

Tiny

Sent from my iPhone

On 7 Aug 2014, at 09:57, "Clarion Service Team" <[email protected]> 
wrote:

> Dear Mr Rea,
>
> Due to the nature and configuration of these units we do not offer support 
> directly to public. For all technical questions and ones relating to 
> warranty and non-warranty issues please visit your nearest GTR specialist 
> main dealer.
>
> I am sorry I can not assist further but Nissan have the facilities to deal 
> with these type of questions and we know that their dealerships and 
> customer relations always try their hardest to help their customers.
>
> Kind regards,
>
> James
> Clarion Service Team Leader


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

So that would indicate that Nissan are getting the headunits at a very low price and charging GTR owners a somewhat unacceptable mark up!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> So that would indicate that Nissan are getting the headunits at a very low price and charging GTR owners a somewhat unacceptable mark up!!


I doubt that differs from a lot of other things.

I still remember being asked to pay over £3,000 for a set of tyres and getting them 2 days later from the same HPC for a little under £2,000 after telling them to pish off.

Basically they just loading the deal with a nice fat GT-R mug tax. Same old, same old.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I doubt that differs from a lot of other things.
> 
> I still remember being asked to pay over £3,000 for a set of tyres and getting them 2 days later from the same HPC for a little under £2,000 after telling them to pish off.
> 
> Basically they just loading the deal with a nice fat GT-R mug tax. Same old, same old.


Yeah I know they are cheeky beggers and do slap on a their "profit" but if Clarion are doing swap out units at sub $800 Nissan are adding one hell of a profit margain on when they ask for 6K lol


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Just been doing some research on this audio issue. 

Flicking through the original hard back sales book, it clearly states the car is sold with a Bose audio system. As most will be aware, Bose offer a lifetime guarantee on all their products, which they honour. (I took a broken pair of bose headphones to the bose shop and walked out with a brand new pair - free)

It would appear that all car audio systems marketed as Bose are actually made by clarion!
Do Bose know about the substandard shite that clarion are producing and sticking a 'Sound by Bose' label on? 

Time to bring them into the mix I think.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

stixGTR said:


> Just been doing some research on this audio issue.
> 
> Flicking through the original hard back sales book, it clearly states the car is sold with a Bose audio system. As most will be aware, Bose offer a lifetime guarantee on all their products, which they honour. (I took a broken pair of bose headphones to the bose shop and walked out with a brand new pair - free)
> 
> ...


To be fair, I always held Bose products in the highest regard until I bought a Gtr. 

Nissan have ruined the Bose reputation for me when perhaps it's not really their fault. 

If I represented Bose I'm sure I would not want to be accociated with all the bad press surrounding this issue. 

Satan


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Bose system is rubbish in the 350z too


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

And that's why I bought a non-Bose car and went to R35Audio.com


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Johnny G said:


> And that's why I bought a non-Bose car and went to R35Audio.com


Nobody likes a smart arse Jonny :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Nobody likes a smart arse Jonny :chuckle::chuckle:


I know, mate. Even my missus hates me


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Johnny G said:


> I know, mate. Even my missus hates me


It's ok buddy, we still love you, but as FLYNN astutely pointed out on one of his other threads, we are all retards, so not sure what that love counts for LOL


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Well well well ...... looks like the audio problem for GTR owners could be bigger than you think
I'm piecing together my letter to the CEO of Nissan UK using this as some of the evidence. 

109 reported failures to Nissan in 2 years between 2011 and 2013....... amazing!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Well well well ...... looks like the audio problem for GTR owners could be bigger than you think
> I'm piecing together my letter to the CEO of Nissan UK using this as some of the evidence.
> 
> 109 reported failures to Nissan in 2 years between 2011 and 2013....... amazing!!


109 reported failures to Nissan in 2 years between 2011 and 2013, wow that is a lot more than I thought there would be...



Johnny G said:


> I know, mate. Even my missus hates me


No surprise there


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Good work stix


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

great work!!

could you nissan man get these kind of reports for other failures?

headlights
paint
alloys


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

misters3 said:


> Good work stix


Cheers :thumbsup:

I've not finished digging yet either. I've got Bose involved too, after all they are putting their name to some real crap !!

I've left some pleasant (ish) messages with Nissan UK social media team too on twitter. 
Didn't go down well when they're trying to big up the new X-trail.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

b4l81 said:


> great work!!
> 
> could you nissan man get these kind of reports for other failures?
> 
> ...


dont forget the dreaded bell housing as well.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

b4l81 said:


> great work!!
> 
> could you nissan man get these kind of reports for other failures?
> 
> ...



Might cost me a jar of coffee but I think he probably could. 
Leave it with me


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

My wife has just found a letter of complaint sent to the CEO of nissan in Australia.

it was signed of with 

"I HOPE YOU C**TS NEVER BUILD PLANES" 


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Shouldn't laugh but looks like social media are getting annoyed


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Gotta love SM


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh yes..... 

cuts deep when its there for the whole world to see.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

stixGTR, I commend your great work :bowdown1:
I just hope Nissan see sense & do the right thing for you & other owners who've suffered ICE issues!

Iggy


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice work but gutted to hear about the issues


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

The letter to the CEO is pretty good. 

Not sure if I should publish it here though


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> The letter to the CEO is pretty good.
> 
> Not sure if I should publish it here though


Absolute LEGEND!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

stixGTR said:


> The letter to the CEO is pretty good.
> 
> Not sure if I should publish it here though


I don't think so. Not until you get a reply.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed I get the correct response or I'll make the issue go viral. Every motor journalist, magazine tv show and even shmeee will hear about it. 

Time for Nissan to face the music in my opinion. A fault that was recognised in 2008 in the USA and again became more apparent in 2009 at the UK release has still not been rectified. 109 failures from the end of 2011 to dec 2013. Its a ****in joke on what is now a 80k plus car


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

misters3 said:


> I don't think so. Not until you get a reply.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I am told that the component that is failing is an op amp within the head unit. I thought Bose were responsible for the amp and speakers, not the head unit. I don't recall Bose ever making head units for cars.

Have they shown any interest in this?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> I am told that the component that is failing is an op amp within the head unit. I thought Bose were responsible for the amp and speakers, not the head unit. I don't recall Bose ever making head units for cars.
> 
> Have they shown any interest in this?


IF they are made by Clarion and re-labelled Bose, is that technically allowed legally? Are they partners of some sort?

As when I bought mine, I thought sweet Bose sound system, I wouldnt have been as happy if I knew it was Clarion re-named.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

stixGTR said:


> Time for Nissan to face the music in my opinion.


If it's coming from your car they might not hear it :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Does seem a lot,

so of the 109 failures reported, how would that work out as a % of cars sold until then? Also given some may have failed in 2009, 2010 and 2014 this will be a minimum estimate.

Does the info provide data on the MY of the cars where they have failed given from memory Nissan cover 2009 non nav cars with an extended 5 year warranty? What is key is from the 109 that have broken, how many were covered under the extended warranty, obviously if you can show that a large proportion of MFD's on Nav cars are going bust then you are on a much stronger footing!!

Bringing this to Bose's attention is a great idea, but I suspect they already know and Nissan, Clarion and Bose will be doing their best to contain this...

Watchdog?????


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bose will be simply providing the amp and speakers, the headunit is Clarion and has been confirmed by Clarion themselves as I mailed them!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

The amp is Clarion too. The speakers have Bose written on them. 

I spoke to Clarion tech support about this issue and they were very defensive. I thought I was going to get an earful by the engineer but I toned the conversation down and in the end, he wouldn't tell me anything other than Nissan Dealerships are the only ones who can fix on a return basis. He told me they are more than just stereo's being the controller for nav, suspension and other R35 electronics and that's why they are so expensive. I got nowhere.

Respect what you are doing though as its not right they are refusing these under warranty. There should be a recall !


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

I had a response from the managing directors office at Nissan Uk yesterday.

The issues are being thoroughly investigated and I will have a response by friday. 

Wait out!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

stixGTR said:


> The issues are being thoroughly investigated and I will have a response by friday.


Did they specify which Friday as it's unlikely knowing my experiences it'll be this one :chuckle:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Friday the 15th August 2014 by 1700hrs.

I'm quietly confident they will respond - what the final answer will be is anyones guess


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Friday the 15th August 2014 by 1700hrs.
> 
> I'm quietly confident they will respond - what the final answer will be is anyones guess


You may find this useful when taking into account the total failures.

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=nissan+gt-r


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting

cheers for that


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> You may find this useful when taking into account the total failures.
> 
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=nissan+gt-r


Brilliant that, I can see rogers car 1 of 1 :bowdown1:


Great work StixGTR, I really hope you get this sorted


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Had a typical standard response from nissan today, 

A big fat F OFF 

Tighten the screw a bit...... second letter gone, BBC WATCHDOG, Parkers, Twitter, Auto express and Top Gear Magazine informed. 

Letter before action drafted...... if nissan think im going to roll over on this they can think again


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Had a typical standard response from nissan today,
> 
> A big fat F OFF
> 
> ...


wow after the twitter comment, they still think the small man is **** all???? think again... keep on battling stix¬!!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

stixGTR said:


> Had a typical standard response from nissan today,
> 
> A big fat F OFF
> 
> ...


I bet they're shaking in their boots


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I bet they're shaking in their boots


I bet they're not !!


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

stixGTR said:


> I bet they're not !!


I think he was being sarcastic!!!


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Timboy666 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic!!!


FLYNN being sarcastic? 

Surely not! 

He's normally really helpful and friendly, especially to chronos and deankenny.......


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> FLYNN being sarcastic?
> 
> Surely not!
> 
> He's normally really helpful and friendly, especially to chronos and deankenny.......


They are his servants? :chuckle:

What was the outcome of the unit on nengun for a lot less but only JDM?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> They are his servants? :chuckle:
> 
> What was the outcome of the unit on nengun for a lot less but only JDM?


lol, and you are his groupie .. so bend over like a good lad.


----------

